# Bellmatic



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

What are these like? How do the movements compare with the 7S26's?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

They are much older movements than the 7s26 and not manufactured anymore. Like most Seiko movements they are as tough as old boots and will go on forever I believe. Definitely collectible, I keep meaning to try and find a decent example but I never get round to it.

I have a Citizen mechanical alarm. I presume this is similar to the Seiko movement. The alarm is actually a loud buzz (almost insect like, in fact my cat is absolutelty terrified of it and won't come into the room where the alarm was sounded for weeks after!). The citizen has two crowns one is used for winding the watch, setting the time and date etc. The other is used to wind the alarm, set the alarm time(I think) and switch the alarm on and off. When this crown is left out the alarm will sound at the set time and when pushed in the alarm will stop. The alarm sounds for about 20 - 30 seconds before it's spring runs down. It's very nice watch that I'm told was expensive when bought new. It dates from 1968 if I remember rightly, which makes it nearly as old as me! It didn't work when I bought it so Roy worked his usual magic on it for me!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul. That Citizen sounds really interesting. I don't think I've seen one. Any chance of a pic.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Andy

I'll send you a picture to your email address if that's OK?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Please.

Maybe worth putting on the Japanese watch forum


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I may be getting a Citizen alarm this week.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roy

The Citizen alarm sounds interesting (sorry!) I'll have a look out for it. Any chance of letting me know when it arrives??

Congrats on selling the S-Wave, I'm glad it didn't hang around for long. I remember thinking that it was a great looking watch when it arrived (from the US) but eventually it fell out of favour and ended up in the drawer! Glad someone else is set to enjoy it.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks paul, the S-wave is off to the US.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I was seriously thinking about having that one.

Just goes to show, if you see something you like grab it quick.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Has it gone to someone called Greg?? I was chatting to him about it last year but decided not to sell. Just curious

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No, it has not gone to him.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

No worries it was just a thought.


----------

